# Antigo, WI - Blizzard Truck Mount



## orgainizer42 (Nov 14, 2019)

Looking for a mount for a 94 chevy k1500. 
I have a Blizzard 760LT plow, but need a mount to put it on my 94 Chevy Silverado.
Like to find a used one, but If I need to buy new, I guess I have too.


----------

